# Alben mit Excel auslesen



## Niko86 (1. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,
bin schon lange zeit am googlen, habe aber nie das richtige gefunden!
Beim stöbern habe ich gesehen, dass man mit Excel Verzeichnisse und deren Inhalt auslesen kann! Mein anliegen:
Ich habe meine Musikalben auf den den PC gerippt und in verschiedene Ordner gepackt(Ordnername = Albumname). Alle Alben liegen in einem Ordner ,,Alben". Diesen ordner würde ich gerne so auslesen, dass Excel mir alle Alben(wenns geht alphabetisch) in Tabellenform anzeigt! Das Beste wäre natürlich, wenn man auf das Album klickt, einen die einzelnen Lieder gezeigt wären.

Album 1

Album 2

Album 3 (drauf geklickt)
-> Lied 1
-> Lied 2

Album 4

Hoffe das geht! Andere Ideen gerne angenommen!
Vielen Dank
Niko


----------



## Slizzzer (4. Juni 2007)

Moin!
Du könntest in der DOS-Box den Befehl 
dir > c:\inhalt.txt

von deinem Albumverzeichnis aus ausführen. Damit hättest du schonmal eine Textdatei, die du in Excel importieren kannst.

Per VBA geht das sicher komfortabler. Rekursives Einlesen der Albenordner und dessen Inhalt. 

 Verzeichnis einlesen VBA

ergab z.B. folgenden Hinweis:

http://www.office-loesung.de/ftopic83241_0_0_asc.php

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja schon weiter?!


----------

